# intake manifold



## wildpedro (Oct 11, 2010)

i will pay for some one to make me a custom intake manifold, plz message me i have ideas...thanks in advance


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dude, pedro. Why pau custom when you can get it at production price???


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

I have one ready to ship let me know if you are interested ?


----------



## wildpedro (Oct 11, 2010)

*PIC?*

can you send me pictures of it


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

johnathon ross said:


> I have one ready to ship let me know if you are interested ?


 ya the same here... can i get a pic of it? if its a cylinder shape ill take it, if its square i have to for sure pass on that.


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

Please explain your logic ?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

johnathon ross said:


> Please explain your logic ?


 logic on what? why i dont want a giant square mani, and why i want a d shaped plenum? no real logic i understand the benefits of the bigger square plenum, and the benefits of a d shaped plenum, but im also wanting my bay to look a certain way. thats all. hell if yours is a decent price and happens to be square, ok i could maybe deal with it, or cut off the plenum and weld on my d shaped plenum. :beer: 

would like to see some pics tho :thumbup: and how much ur asking for it :thumbup:


----------



## johnathon ross (May 12, 2009)

I have a d-shaped and tested it unfortunately it didn't perform to great on th 5cyl you are welcome to purchase it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

johnathon ross said:


> I have a d-shaped and tested it unfortunately it didn't perform to great on th 5cyl you are welcome to purchase it.


 can u pm me a picture and price, and where it will come from


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

well eurojet made d shaped ones and they all sold pretty quick and the buyers love em.. what didnt perform well for u? are u using modified 1.8t manifolds?


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

johnathon ross said:


> I have a d-shaped and tested it unfortunately it didn't perform to great on th 5cyl you are welcome to purchase it.


 RMR? if so id listen lol


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Just buy an HEP. They're god awful expensive, and there's so few of them out there, that you may as well consider them "custom".. Then just tack on a piece of aluminum tubing to the top of it so you get the look you're going for.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

turbomonkeyexpress said:


> Just buy an HEP. They're god awful expensive, and there's so few of them out there, that you may as well consider them "custom".. Then just tack on a piece of aluminum tubing to the top of it so you get the look you're going for.


 no im good. ej sold theirs for 650$ when they first rolled them out in 09. there is no reason for that manifold to cost that much. it is a nice piece so i wouldnt want to hack it up. i have all the pieces to make one just working on getting a flange with integrated injector bungs. if i obtain that ill have my own made and on the car for around 500$(most of the $ being the flange)


----------

